# finaly hook and land some large mouths



## slim357 (Mar 19, 2008)

headed down to the river this morning around 7am it was cloudy and around 50 degrees, and high tide going out. My first plan was to catch some bait fish and start using cut bait I must have caught 20 white perch, before i got one that was small enough for a few pieces of bait, hook about 10 more on the cut bait (first for me ive never had perch hittin cut perch) Got two channel cats one was nice sized. Then at about 11 I was tired of going for stripers and catchin everything but so i changed spots, after i get my lines out I decide I dont want to bait fish and start to reel one in and a large mouth slams it I thought he was a lot bigger than the 12inches he was. After I switched to lures I hooked 3 more 2 on an spro fat crank 30, and one on a rico. Sadly I didnt have my camera, and didnt think to use the one on my phone till the last two large mouths, now i need some help gettin the pics off it, can someone help me?


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

I think you can text them to your email account. and then get them that way?


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 19, 2008)

DEPENDS WHAT KIND OF PHONE YOU HAVE, MINES GOT A SMALL SD CARD IN THAT I CAN PUT INTO A LITTLE READER AND DOWNLOAD THEM TO MY PUTER


----------



## slim357 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks jim i would have never even thought of that


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Thanks jim i would have never even thought of that


 :beer: 


That second one is a pig!  Nice catchin!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 19, 2008)

That second fish is a nice one! It sure is healthy looking. Nice catching!


----------



## shizzy (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice work Slim. That second one is nice and fat.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 19, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice catch!  . I send my phone pics home to my email account, save them to My Pictures, then resize with a photo program.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 19, 2008)

thats a hawg slim good job!!!!


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 20, 2008)

That second pic is a good shot. Nice fish.


----------

